# BROCKTON PARK POLICE - NO GO



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

_Article from today's Brockton Enterprise_

*NO WALK IN THE PARK FOR POLICE OFFICER*

The son of a longtime Brockton police detective who officials admit was improperly hired as a park police officer six months ago will be laid off before hitting the street. 
Jason Persempieri, 27 who was hired in December at $33826 a year as the city's only park officer, will get the ax because the City Council eliminated all funding for the park police.
Police Chief Paul Studenski said Persampieri underwent training and was working in the police station, but was never formally sworn in. That means he was never given police powers and never went out on patrols. The City Council this week unanimously removed $81852 from the city's budget to pay for two park police positions. Studenski said Persampieri will get a formal notice saying he will be laid off.
The Massachusetts Public Employee Council of the Massachusetts Laborers Union filed a grievance protesting the hiring, saying the position was not posted and those already in the city union should have been first offered the job. The park police are represented by the Brockton City Employees Union, not the union representing city police. The city admitted it did not post the position for park police officer or first open the job to members of the union, which includes police dispatchers and animal control officers, as required by contract. Persampieri was not a member of the union when he was hired.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Looks like everyone covered their behind on this especially after grievances and three newspaper articles.


----------

